
Flatassembler Author Tomasz Grysztar Live on Twitch at 09:00 UTC - 2ton_jeff
https://twitter.com/grysztar/status/1072827692179963904
======
2ton_jeff
probably should have titled it "now" instead of 09:00 UTC, apologies.

